
How to Use Intel RealSense Emotion Tracking in Unity 5 - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A3pe7wgfS4
======
T-A
Sadly, that RealSense feature has been deprecated:
[https://software.intel.com/en-
us/forums/realsense/topic/5652...](https://software.intel.com/en-
us/forums/realsense/topic/565206)

